# Where to buy SX OS with fast delivery?



## wurstpistole (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi,
I need another license for my SX Pro. Where can I get one with fast delivery, preferably Paypal? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Coulsty (Jul 23, 2018)

i have an extra license if you want to pay me via paypal. can do right now


----------



## Uumas (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm also selling on the trading forums for 20€+3€ if you pay with paypal


----------



## quot1990 (Jul 24, 2018)

miii.it is the fastest, sending immediately after payment


----------



## wurstpistole (Jul 24, 2018)

Went for the user's offer above your post.


----------



## JonoX (Jul 24, 2018)

https://appledrunk.net sends out SX OS codes within 5 minutes usually.  https://appledrunk.net/product/sx-os-license-codes/


----------



## Marthe (Jul 25, 2018)

You can buy from sxflashcard, get the licence within 5 minutes, and you can pay with Paypal.


----------



## Amabo (Jul 27, 2018)

contact DeadSkullzJr from this discord discord.gg/4hgvJY8, he will give you a selly.gg store to buy and get os code in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## JonoX (Jul 27, 2018)

https://appledrunk.net/product/sx-os-license-codes/ now has an instant delivery system in place. As soon as the payment is processed the code is emailed.


----------



## drzayas (Jul 29, 2018)

Check out http://moditcunt.com/product/sx-os/ They Have SXOS For $25 USD and Instant Delivery


----------



## judy1985 (Aug 3, 2018)

I think you can go to the sxflashcard,i used to bought os from them online by paypal,and they sent me in 5minutes,maybe you can try.


----------



## Wolf2000 (Aug 6, 2018)

Ordered an SX OS Licence on sxfalshcard and got it in 5 minutes from Chat online. Payed by paypal, no issues and good communication!
Wish that would be on vartis.net like that too... still waiting for my Pro since 2 month...


----------

